# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Blaren in mond na bezoek tandarts

## misty12

Weet iemand hoe dat kan na een bezoek aan de tandarts heel veel blaren in mond. Moeilijk met slikken. Doet heel veel pijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo misty12,

He vervelend dat je blaren hebt, moeite met slikken en pijn  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het inmiddels verbeterd is! Wat heeft de tandarts precies gedaan?

Ik heb gezocht naar informatie en vond het volgende;
Een blaar door watje onder de tong bij tandarts?
Ben bij de tandarts geweest voor een wortelkanaalbehandeling. Toen ik na een uur klaar was, zei de tandarts dat ik wschlijk op mijn verdoofde tong had gebeten, want er was een wondje op mijn tong. Thuis bleek er echten een hele grote blaar onderop mijn tong te zitten. Het holletje waar de tong in zit is gezwollen en daar zie je ook een wondje zitten. Ik heb contact met de TA opgenomen en gevraagd of dat kan komen doordat hij met een brander staafjes die in de wortel komen in mijn mond had laten vallen, want dat was nl gebeurt. De TA zei echter dat het daar nooit van kon komen en gaf als reden dat doordat er een uur lang een watje tegen de tong en in dat holletje lag, hij wschnlijk mijn tong kapot trok toen hij dat watje eruit wilde trekken. Kun je zo'n grote blaar krijgen door een droog watje dat tegen je tong geplakt zit???
Antwoord:
Dat laatste komt zeer vaak voor. Het droge katoen van het watje trekt als het ware het velletje van toch of wang los met alle gevolgen van dien. Gelukkig geneest het snel.
Beantwoord door:
RP Geertsema, Tandartsencombinatie Geertsema, Tandarts
_(Bron; gratisadviseurs.nl)_

http://www.bokt.nl/forums/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=691398 hier staat ook wel informatie

Verder kunnen blaren en wondjes ook door een eventuele beugel komen...

Hopelijk trekt het allemaal snel weg! Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

